# Increasing Aggression/Biting



## Boilermaker10 (May 16, 2010)

I have a 10 month old German Shepherd female who has some serious issues that I need to correct. She is a great dog and I really love her, the problem is that she has nipped a few people and recently bit a friend of mine. She also has problems with certain dogs and biting them as well. The other day she was in my fenced yard, I was talking to my friend across the street and she ran up barking, hair raised, and bit my friend in the leg. Needless to say it was a very bad situation


When I take her for a walk she often chases after cars and becomes aggressive in certain situations. I originally took her to dog obediance as a puppy where she learned on-leash training and basic commands. During the training she was attacked by a Bull Mastiff. I think she becomes aggressive due to fear, many times while walking on leash she gets locked in on a target, her hair on the back of her neck raises up and she persistantly lunges at her target. I continually try to work with her but have had little success in solving these issues.

She gets plenty of excercise and I try to spend as much time with her as I can, I understand that the protective behavior is part of the breed but she is way to aggressive. I am willing to do whatever it takes and any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i think the best thing for you to do is get some private training help and an evaluation from a professional.....they can come up with the appropriate training and counter conditioning for your dog, get a look at whats going on, see how you handle your dog, what triggers the dog etc......

more strict Obedience can make a huge difference with a fear biter and an unsure dog along with counter conditioning as well..........its alot of work and a slow process.....

what does your dog do when you have visitors in the house? as far as chasing cars, it sounds like she also has a huge prey drive, teaching self control, and impulse control can also help with that along with desensitizing exercises.......

we are all more than happy to try to help, but we aren't there in person and can't really see the whole picuture, this is why its SO important to seek professional help with your dog....i am sure you realize her actions won't get any better and will get worse if you don't address it.....the first step is asking for help which you have done, the second is finding a good trainer and folowing through with the program..........

its alot of work and dedication but you Can help and learn alot along the way.....

debbie


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I agree with debbie, and this is EXACTLY what Masi went thru while in a puppy class.
But I must add, she has never bit or nipped anyone..

I had to yank her out of the class, because every week, she was being 'jumped' by some unruly puppy/dog(not in an agressive way, but she didn't know that) long story.

It's taken me awhile to 'deprogram', but I think we are at a pretty good spot right now.

I found another trainer, and went with her, granted it wasn't the way I really wanted to go, (koehler method & praise rewards only) however, she LOVED it, loved the place, enjoyed going, and it did her a world of good. 

Definately find yourself an experienced GSD trainer (if possible) / behaviorist, because as Debbie said, if you don't do something, this behavior will escalate and the outcome could be tragic for the dog.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Start practicing NILIF asap! And agree with above, private behavoirist training would be the way to go.


----------



## cbgcpa (May 6, 2010)

Is the higher aggression more pronounced in black GSDs? We have one also who is more aggressive and bites than our other 2 dogs.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Color has nothing to do with temperament! Black GSD's are usually from working lines, however, and need an outlet for the energy.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

alot of things come into play here............exercise can mean many things....and should include mental stimulation, as well as aerobic activity......to relieve tension....

the relationship with the owner and dog also make or break the success in working with a dog like this.......no trust with the owner=no trust with others...........so, building trust and confidence is also a huge thing....building a life with rules and boundries and structure is what is needed along with private training........


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Fiesty Fido is a great book! It helped with Jax's fear aggression.


----------



## Korubell (Apr 6, 2010)

Firstly, your yard needs to be dog-proof. If she's climbing the present fence, keep building upwards till she can't. If she gets out on the street with this attitude while you're not home, it will end in disaster.

If she was beaten up by another dog when she was younger, you can almost guarantee that her fear agression now is a result of that. Expert training for both her and you is required as soon as possible, in an environment with no distractions.

That "hair on the back of her neck".... hackles.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Really think the best way to turn this around is find a trainer/behaviorist that can help. I know I have found when if what I am trying to train and 'fix' my dog isn't helping (and things are getting worse), then clearly I don't know what I don't know.

And continuing with doing what I'm doing isn't helping the situation...

So I find someone who can help.

A huge help for any of us trying to give specific information, is generally where you live. If you go up top to the Use CP and fill in your GENERAL location (don't need us knocking on your door) then we can often give specific assistance.

For instance, if you live in the NJ/PA/NY area a great help would be Carolyn at http://www.raspberryridgesheepfarm.com/Aggress.aspx?SS=0


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

Go see a trainer/behaviorist, it's the best thing to do. Phenix has gone through the same issues. We are presently working on it and it gets better and better! Do something before it increase....


----------



## Boilermaker10 (May 16, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice...I try to take her on controlled leash walks at least once-twice a day, and she is very good on the leash...unless a car gets too close and then she will lunge at them.

The last few days there has been some progress made, she plays nicely with the neighbor dog and seems to like the dog owners as well. I live in the mid-michigan area so if anyone knows of any good dog trainers please let me know. I am not going to give up on my dog, I just need some guidance in how to deal with the issues that she seems to have right now.

When visitors come to the house I have to put her in a separate room because she barks uncontrollably, her hair is raised, and I just dont want to take the chance of her biting the person. If she recognizes the person than she calms down and is okay but if its a new person things can be unpredictable.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I sent you a pm Boilermaker10


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> I try to take her on controlled leash walks at least once-twice a day, and she is very good on the leash...


That's great for training, but not exercising. And unless you can wear her out OFF leash, the issues are harder to work out.

How much 'worn out, flop to the ground, crash for nap when she walks into the house' type exercise are you able to give her. OFF leash?


----------



## Boilermaker10 (May 16, 2010)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> That's great for training, but not exercising. And unless you can wear her out OFF leash, the issues are harder to work out.
> 
> How much 'worn out, flop to the ground, crash for nap when she walks into the house' type exercise are you able to give her. OFF leash?


I take her to the park at least once a day and play ball with her, she has tons of energy and loves to run. I also play baseball with her where I hit the ball, she brings it back, and I keep the cycle going until she gets tired and lays down. I do this in addition to the on-leash walks, I know having a balanced dog is important and am making every effort to accomplish this.


----------

